# My Fire-bellied Toad paludarium



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Here are a couple of shots of the set-up for my Fire-bellied toads.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

very cool looking. are those rosey red minnows in there? what size tank are they in? i have a orange bellied newt and a green tree frog in a 15 gallon with 6 white clouds and 3 zebra danios. what kinds of plants are in the tank? i am currently looking for a few live plants for my tank. ATM, all i have is a few cuttings from my pothos and a few plants i found out side in the tank. I really like your idea of putting a description of the animals out side their tank. i am currently working on something along those lines for all my animals. but that might be awhile...

BTW...welcome to fish forums. i think that you'll enjoy your stay here.

Andrew


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Those are rosy reds, though they were actually put in as toad food. The toads ate the other dozen that were in there originally. Currently there are no fish in the tank. It's a 20 gallon long tank, separated with a plexi divider in the middle. The water is filtered by a Tetra whisper10i. The land portion is a layer of large gravel, for drainage, covered with a piece of plastic mesh. On top of that is Eco-Earth (coconut fiber). The plants are a golden pothos, a peace lily, an african violet, and a couple of grass-like generic plants.

And the description is because the toads live in the children's room at my library.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Is there a lid on there? I hope so because if not, you may find a few escapees.

Nice looking setup.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes, it has a metal mesh reptile top on it. I removed the top to get the picture.


----------

